# Garage-R Scotland



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

If anyone up North in Scotland region needs their GT-R serviced, tuned, repaired, diagnostics hit up Garage-R in Paisley. Owner Matt is a long term GTR nut and owner/driver of fastest stock turbo GT-R in UK/Euro











GARAGE-R
4/6 old sneddon street
Paisley
Renfrewshire. Scotland
Pa3 2al
Tel 07979988833


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Great to see it finally up and running!
I just need to shoot the pigeon that shit on my car last time I was there


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll be coming by as soon as I get back from offshore to see what's on offer...


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Love that photo comparing the two model years.


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Mine is the one on the ramp in for 36month service ,downpipes,gtc intakes,injectors ,bens custom map and endless bonnet popping cancellers.

These guys are awesome at half the price really cannot say enough good things they work on the car like its there own and best of all they know there stuff.

Thanks alot matt and neil i will be back for some brake upgrades next ,the car sounds awesome with the downpipes on full throttle and quite when cruising just what i wanted very happy.


----------



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

Have any Scottish owners used a garage called Planet Performance ?


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Avoid planet performance!!!

They put they put the wrong spark plugs In my mates evo, it broke down on the way home and it cost him £350 to get it fixed by mistibushi


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy days. I'll be popping in soon.

I take it warranty is still if u use independents for servicing?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

about time...


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

is that under the railway bridge?


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

JTJUDGE said:


> is that under the railway bridge?



Yes thats the one ,no frills just skills lol


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Popped in on sat*

I went along to see Matt and Neil on Sat. It was great to talk to them.
The advantage (or disadvantage!) of being under the railway bridge is the acoustics - the GTR's sounded fantastic. 

Asif - had a quick look at what was going on with your car those downpipes looked great, will need to catch up at somepoint to hear how loud you are now!

Good luck to the guys - hope they get plenty of support from the local GTR drivers. Use it or lose it as they say.


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Drop me a pm next time your passing by mate


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

Great News !!!

But OMG this is way too close (i'm only 10 mins away) better get one of those interest free credit cards or the wife will kill me !!!!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I take it 32s & 33s are welcome ?


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

As above r33 GTR ,how much knowledge do they have in them???


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Matt did alot of work on his own R34 when he had it as he does presently with his R35.
They are also in the process of rebuilding and restoring Neils R32 and building a 900hp RB30, so yeah, I would say 32's, 33's, 34's and 35's can be catered for.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

^^^^^ Nothing like giving a new start a leg up is there!
Let people decide for themselves.


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

I can only comment on the work done on my car which was top drawer as I was there most of the time the work was fast and looked like it had been done before many times and [email protected] recommended I go there I was not dissapointed ,the car is just running awesome right now after custom tune.

Only issue is after fitting resonated ypipe and down pipes car is now Catless which has made fuel smell in cabin quite strong the problem is the car sounds awesome so a bit stuck.


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

If you bothered reading the whole post i had a bit more than a ypipe fitted,This is the first time i have used garage-r and will do again based on the work done on my car.

If you dont want to use them dont!!!


----------



## wgnc34 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Garage r*

That's crazy taken thread must be who you no 
Any garage would look good if you parked 3 mates r35 gtr s outside 
It takes years how to work and tune cars not weeks and reads some mags


----------



## wgnc34 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Garage r*

Reply to shakySco

,how much knowledge do they have in them???
Zero and that's the truth .


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

wgnc34 said:


> Reply to shakySco
> 
> ,how much knowledge do they have in them???
> Zero and that's the truth .


I'm getting vibes that there is some kind of history here between you and the Garage-R guys. 
Like every business they will live or die by their results and if they develop a good reputation in terms of the work they perform then what's the problem. Sure the first few cars through the garage may be taking a calulated risk in that they have no benchmark available but the guys have been around the GTR scene for some time.

You mentioned in another post that it would be easy to get a few mates round for a photo shoot in front of the garage. I can confirm the grey car in the picture is mine and I had only popped in to see what all the fuss was about. So nothing staged about that photo. The guy in the red car was having his ECU reset as far as I'm aware and Asif's car was on the ramp having his work carried out.

Its a good set up ran by a couple of guys who have a genuine interest in GTR's. By the sounds of it they are prepared to work hard and are striving to build a decent reputation. They make no claims to be expert tuners or trained master technicians and I'm sure they will be relying on advice from the network of associates they have built up through their own GTR ownership, to help provide some of the services they will have on offer. There is nothing wrong in that.

I have no connection with Garage-R and may or may not use them at somepoint in the future, but the point is we have need for more independents in Scotland (particularly Glasgow) - so I say good luck to them (again!). :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

how do you judge those comments if you know they are coming from a rival garage?


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> how do you judge those comments if you know they are coming from a rival garage?


Sorry Mook, who is your comment directed at?

My view would be that if they are from someone at a rival garage then that shows them in a very poor light. 
If they had specific instances they could share in relation to poor workmanship, customer service etc then lets have them. Would help us all make our minds up about whether we use Garage-R.

But to simply slate them and suggest that they should be given a wide berth seems very unprofessional.

Out of interest - have there been other comments made that have been removed from the forum? Just curious as to why you suspect a rival garage is involved.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I removed two comments by WGNC34 as he works for Greersport and his comments are defamatory IMHO.


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> I removed two comments by WGNC34 as he works for Greersport and his comments are defamatory IMHO.


All becomes clear.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Also explains why my post abOve now looks odd. It was below one of the deleted posts. Thought there was a motive behind the criticisms.


----------



## wgnc34 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Garage r*

Hi last post can't be bothered any more 
As I said just think crazy no fact scary, lets work on matts gtr for few weeks 
Then that's you ready to open garage tuning gtr s good luck 

Yes I did work for greersport yes that's how i no matt and no he's never done nothing .even built his r34 engine for washers don't like to owne up to that one but ,when he was selling it said it was 703bhp with STD rods and pistons lol 

Matt was also told I don't work for them and they new nothing of this Post
As they called me after matt called them, they was no happy we me


I now owne a powder coating and high temp coating ,now i only work on my owne skylines 

Look wot you rather have guys that have worked on cars all there lifes had skylines from 1996 and and before that fords cosworth,s built race cars rally track drag had 1000hp skylines 800bhp evos subarus been racing at every race track in uk rallied all uk . Greersportracing co uk


Only guys that have built big bhp cars will no how hard it can be, takes years not weeks and you still learn every day


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Well i'v been following this thread for the last few weeks and have been humbled by the kind positive comments by fellow forum users

We have finally signed up to the forum as traders.many thanks to mook

Ok we are a new company,yes we did not come out the womb with spanners in our hands 

We are bunch of guy who eat,sleep,work gtr's 

With years of garages working and tuning our own cars and not being happy with results greersport included we have taken to working on our cars .

With more folk showing an interest in what we can do and the level of quality we produce we finally bit the bullet and converted a spare unit into our workshop and taken a dream into reality...

Thanks for taking the time to read this

Matt and neil 
GARAGE-R


----------



## wgnc34 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Garage r*

Matt you can write wot ever you want ,we all no you and Your and you man has never worked on gtr s your history of having gtr you owned r34 with just about stock engine STD piston rods so not even big power car spent most of its life crashed ,your other man built a 106 with super charger big deal 

You only opened garage because no one in Scotland want work on your car

Greersport was all ways good to you 

As this how many gtr s engine you built and your man zero 
Subaru rebuild zero 
Evo rebuilds zero 
Etc etc


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

wgnc34 interesting reg no


----------



## wgnc34 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Garage r*

Hi it's vin number for Nissan stagea iv owned 3 now awesome cars got one with rb 30 
:chuckle:


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

i flattered with the amount of attention im getting from you mr greer

im not to sure what it is your wanting?

looking at your user profile you have been on this fourm for 3 years 

you have started only 2 threads and at that they where to sell your items 

12 posts 6 trying to buy or sell something 1 looking for something

and 4 slating me

now if you dont have anything positve to say which i guess may be the case i suggest you get back to painting wheels or building 1000hp evos/scoobys/skylines


----------



## wgnc34 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Garage r*

Hi just got new I pad lot better than lap top
Been on here for years always looking at gtr s and looking for tips matt


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Let's stop the bickering shall we.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Let's stop the bickering shall we.


+1 to that


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Not one for bickering or being a 'keyboard Ninja' but just wanted to say good luck with your venture Matt. I personally think it's great that you have managed to realise the beginning of your dream 

Good luck mate ; )


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

thanks mate :thumbsup:


----------

